# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Burris Signature HD now in NZ

## Ryan_Songhurst

See a few retailers listing these as in stock now. Anyone had a play with one? Look like good bang for buck. Decent glass, zero stop turrets. Forever warranty. Move over vx3?

----------


## Tahr

There's quite bit of debate in the US about them being made in China.
But Athlon (for example) seem pretty good and the Chinese can make some pretty good technical stuff. They landed a thing on the dark side of the moon and the Americans haven't been able to do that yet.

I would try one.

----------


## dannyb

I thought about it but a couple things stopped me, the new vx3 30mm tube with zl turrets is dammed impressive I checked them out the other day and compared side by side with the vx5 and the vx3 30mm is a lot brighter than the 25mm version. 
The other thing that stopped me is I found a monarch which also shits all over the 25mm vx3 in brightness and clarity and about 1/4 the price too  :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

That said the burris has a big range of different magnification ranges and the price seems pretty good I'd be keen to have a look through one.

----------


## Tahr

The 30mm tube isn’t meant to make any difference to the optics. If the new 30mm leupold vx3 is brighter it must be the glass or the coating. They sound good.

----------


## dannyb

> The 30mm tube isn’t meant to make any difference to the optics. If the new 30mm leupold vx3 is brighter it must be the glass or the coating. They sound good.


I compared the vx3 4.5-14×40 25mm, 30mm and vx5 3-15×42 side by side all at 12x mag and the 25mm tube vx3 was noticably darker all were brand new.
Dunno if it's the coatings on the lenses but having owned a vx3 4.5-14×40 and shot plenty of deer using it my one criticism is that it doesn't gather light very well even the 25mm tubed 3.5-10×40 vx3 seem to be brighter and clearer when compared to the 4.5-14×40 @ the same magnification

----------


## Dicko

Yes the 4.5-14 x40 are dim, have a critical/ unforgiving eyebox. 

The 3.5-10x and vx5 3.5-15x are way more user friendly. As is the baby 2.5-8x. 

Im also interested in the 30 mm version. Pretty pricey though at approx 1k.

----------


## 199p

I looked at these for my 6.5philmore but decided to go with the new zero lock vx3, 
very impressed so far but have only sighted in and cheeked dope, 
On a cheek with my vx5 in dim light it stood up very well.

----------


## superdiver

Anyone got one yet?

----------


## 38 South

One of my sons bought a 3-15 illuminated a couple of weeks back, it seems to tick most boxes; reticle is suitable for most things, illumination and its control system are good, zero stop system is good, side focus functions as you would expect, optical clarity is very good, field of view at equivalent magnification settings is the same as the VX6's I have.  In fading light I compared it with a VX6 3-18x50 HD, VX6 2-12, at the same magnification, and found the performance to be better than the 2-12 and nothing in it against the 3-18x50HD when reading 75 mm high numbers, black on white on a bridge sign at 600 yds. We haven't done a box test with it yet so no feedback there, only negative in my mind versus the Leupolds is that the illumination control knob is stacked on the outside of the side focus control knob so it protrudes further on the otherwise "clean" side of the scope that is usually against your back if you have it slung riding a quad or a horse, But at anything between $1000 and $1200, depending where you buy it, and with the Burris forever warranty it has to be exceptional value, and if you want to pay more because you feel it's too cheap there are plenty of other options.

----------


## 38 South

Compared to a VX3 there's no contest, not in my mind anyway, the Burris is on much higher plane than that.

----------


## Rocco

> Compared to a VX3 there's no contest, not in my mind anyway, the Burris is on much higher plane than that.


Hell of a review. Anything you didn't like about it?

----------


## superdiver

@cameronjackwhite

----------


## Woody

> The 30mm tube isn’t meant to make any difference to the optics. If the new 30mm leupold vx3 is brighter it must be the glass or the coating. They sound good.


I surmise that the lenses in 30mm tubes have a more gradual spherical contour meaning less refraction / aberration and therefore reflectivity / light loss internally. (Just my thought)

----------


## wayno

Great info 38 south

----------


## sig4x4

nice timing , am looking for something for my 22-250 and looked at a couple  of signatures as i tiki tour the south . very nice clear picture and illumination seems very nice. am very tempted. was gunna get one but the sticker on the bottom slowed me down , (mic) still a few gun shops to troll while im down here so will try and strike a deal with one of them. otherwise a forum member has a zeiss that im still interested in

----------


## Mathias

2-10x40 HD looks to be a nice universal scope

----------


## superdiver

> 2-10x40 HD looks to be a nice universal scope


My thoughts exactly. Hence hoping to get an honest review, the one on the 3-15 sounded amazing BUT really want to see the result of a box test

----------


## Timmay

> 2-10x40 HD looks to be a nice universal scope


Yeah that was my  thought, I would like to compare that and the Viper HS 2.5-10 though.
Viper has capped turrets which are a bit more attractive to me.

----------


## Flyblown

I looked at the 3-15x44 in Broncos week before last. At $1200 it looked like very good buying. Pleased to read @38 South’s review above about the lowlight performance because you never get the chance to do that in the store. I would agree with pretty much everything he has to say, in particular the positioning of the illuminated reticle control. On my slung / carry rifles the part that always cops more wear and tear than the rest is the parallax adjustment knob so I can only imagine that this model would be even worse.

That aside it would have been a no brainer for me to fit the Burris to my .308, I’ve been looking for a scope for it for what seems like ages without success. Until, that is, I worked out that the Burris E3 MOA reticle just does not work with my ballistics. Any mil based reticle works perfectly. I do kind of resent it when manufacturers don’t release a really good hunting scope with a mil-based reticle alternative.

----------


## superdiver

> Yeah that was my  thought, I would like to compare that and the Viper HS 2.5-10 though.
> Viper has capped turrets which are a bit more attractive to me.


Yeah I like the look of the viper too. Proven turrets, have a NF SHV it would be replacing so don't want to jump too far back just don't need a $2.3k~ scope sitting in the safe as won't be getting much use for ages and better use for funds elsewhere.

----------


## GSP HUNTER

@ryansonghurst. My mate who works in a gun shop, has alot of experience, ex pro hunter for most of days. Looked at them very closely side by side with the vx5 and said they more than held their ground in that space. He ordered one for his 280 Ai. I'm keen on one for the 270.

----------


## Flyblown

@308 South, are you able to look at the box that Burris came in? It should say where the scope is made. Is it a Philippines or US scope I wonder? I never thought to check the other day.

----------


## 38 South

So I did a once around a 4 inch square track at 100 yds; 16 up, 16 right, 16 down, 16 left and back to the exact point where I started, corners were all true, so I guess that's at least a preliminary pass. The clicks are really good, vertical are better than lateral. Clearly marked on the underside of the scope beside the maker's name is written "Made in China." I was aware of this before purchase and was a little disappointed when Burris previously shifted manufacture out of the US to the Philippines, I have to admit to a growing aversion to buying products manufactured in China, a political persuasion more than anything else, however my son is 19 and a student so cost rates higher on his scale. As far as the quality goes I doubt that anyone would look at this scope without previous knowledge of it's country of origin and reject it because of it's apparent quality or specifically lack thereof. At the end of the day functionality, performance, reliability, and strength of manufacturer's warranty and support are probably paramount in most purchaser's minds.

There are 5 Leupold VX6's and 4 Burris scopes of various models in my safe, sometimes out of the safe, so I guess I can't really be accused of any Burris bias, and as far as I'm aware no-ones likely to pay me for this report, also consider it's entirely unprofessional  :Confident:

----------


## superdiver

Geez they are sounding better and better every review

----------


## DBD

They are as good as the price is I recon, read heaps of reviews on US sites and nearly all are positive. Was gonna try the 3-15 but the pocket got to hot and could not wait so got a Steiner.

----------


## wayno

Im thinking the 2-10 for my Creedmoore it should be more than enough for it. Pity it doesnt have a zero stop but i doubt id need more than on revolution to get to my limits. Plus with the type of turrets they have i doubt you would move it unintentionally.  Mind you the 3=15 does sound like good value

----------


## Stocky

> Im thinking the 2-10 for my Creedmoore it should be more than enough for it. Pity it doesnt have a zero stop but i doubt id need more than on revolution to get to my limits. Plus with the type of turrets they have i doubt you would move it unintentionally.  Mind you the 3=15 does sound like good value


I have a Bushnell engage with the same style of turrets on my 22lr regularly shooting it at 300 I use  multiple rotations. It's pretty easy to get right. Buying the burris signature rings to replace the factory rings also meany with 0moa I had 25 moa of up travel so putting in the offset rings for 20 moa meant I can't turn back more than 5moa past zero so it's pretty damn close to a zero stop.

----------


## Tahr

> @308 South, are you able to look at the box that Burris came in? It should say where the scope is made. Is it a Philippines or US scope I wonder? I never thought to check the other day.


  @Flyblown They are made in China

(Later. Oh, I see 38 South has covered this)

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I need to look through a 3-15 version clearly

Need a new optic early next year for my 284.

Got a older vx3 4.5-14x40 B+C with aftermarket top turret currently on her.

I run a VX5 2-10 on my 308 which I do 85% of my hunting with and honestly love the optic but the price of a new VX5 3-15x44 is out of my range. One of these new Burris's may fit the bill.

What's the zero stop system like to use is my query ?

----------


## Stocky

> I need to look through a 3-15 version clearly
> 
> Need a new optic early next year for my 284.
> 
> Got a older vx3 4.5-14x40 B+C with aftermarket top turret currently on her.
> 
> I run a VX5 2-10 on my 308 which I do 85% of my hunting with and honestly love the optic but the price of a new VX5 3-15x44 is out of my range. One of these new Burris's may fit the bill.
> 
> What's the zero stop system like to use is my query ?


It's a locking turret so not exactly a zero stop but pretty simple. For hunting ranges it's very simple as you won't use more than a revolution

----------


## superdiver

I think it is like a zeiss hd5 turret where you lift it up turn to where you want then push it down to lock it on the moa amount you need. Not sure exactly how many MOA it is per rotation but I think around 14 so for a 284 that probably gets you up towards 700m~+

----------


## wayno

Any one running the 2-10 and how is it working for them .

----------


## wayno

Got a 3-15x 44 today nice clear optics can vouch that you can read street sign at 500 plus with no drama . Will be putting on my ridgeline as soon as i am able to and will let you know how it went ,But thus far very impressed .

----------


## Timmay

> I think it is like a zeiss hd5 turret where you lift it up turn to where you want then push it down to lock it on the moa amount you need. Not sure exactly how many MOA it is per rotation but I think around 14 so for a 284 that probably gets you up towards 700m~+


Yeah that was the way it worked, it had a zero stop which allowed 17.5 moa from memory, however I did a shim method like used in the Vortex for a zero stop, this allowed me 30-40moa up while still having a zero stop.... Shit shouldnt have sold that Ziess.

----------


## superdiver

> Got a 3-15x 44 today nice clear optics can vouch that you can read street sign at 500 plus with no drama . Will be putting on my ridgeline as soon as i am able to and will let you know how it went ,But thus far very impressed .


You look through the 2-10 as well?

----------


## wayno

Yes i have , i thought it was as good, but went for the extra magnification and the zero stop and illumination .I struggle with Luepolds duplex cross hairs being that bit thick for my liking so this e3 version was much nicer to my eye and didnt cover the street sign as much at the distance i compared them to. The turrets are the lift and adjust push down type the same as the weaver superslam type . I like this method as it would be very hard to unintensonally adjust them ,not saying it would never happen but highly unlikely. Funny  thing is Luepold used this same set up on their vx7 but stopped for some reason . For this reason i think the 2-10 although not having a zero stop would still be a good choice. For the extra $300 for the zero stop and illumination/magnification  i think its  worth the step up from the 2-10.

----------


## superdiver

Handled one yesterday, big fan and will aim to be replacing my NF SHV as no need for such a flash scope these days. On that note does anyone want a NF...

----------

